# Fossil server running no FreeBSD?



## decuser (Feb 8, 2022)

Is anybody running a fossil server on their freebsd instance? If so, how did you configure it (inside apache, standalone as inetd service, etc)?


----------



## Geezer (Feb 8, 2022)

decuser said:


> Is anybody running a fossil server on their freebsd instance? If so, how did you configure it (inside apache, standalone as inetd service, etc)?



What is a 'fossil server'?


----------



## decuser (Feb 8, 2022)

Geezer said:


> What is a 'fossil server'?


Ha! It's like git, kinda: https://www2.fossil-scm.org/home/doc/trunk/www/index.wiki


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Feb 8, 2022)

fwiw, I did at one time. Worked great. Then I closed shop. So I remember nothing.


----------



## Geezer (Feb 8, 2022)

Ironically named.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Feb 8, 2022)

Geezer said:


> Ironically named.


How so? iirc, it's fairly new.


----------



## decuser (Feb 8, 2022)

drhowarddrfine said:


> How so? iirc, it's fairly new.


It's not new, new, but it's pretty new. I'd say 2010ish... Anyhow, I used rcs when I first started out, then svn (1998), which was a huge improvement, then hg (2000ish), then git (2004), which were both better than svn, but... now (2022), I'm done with git. fossil seems to fit the bill nicely and the conversion was by far the easiest. It's a single executable, has a ui built in, has a decent webserver built in, and is tiny (6mb) by comparison. I figured out how to get it running on FreeBSD as a service using inetd. I'm sure there are many other possibilities, but for my setup, I'm good for the time being.


----------

